# Abu Garcia's Blue Yonder Can Cast 100yd Thumbless From Shore!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Casting Thumbless From Shore!

Yes, i'm very impressed with Abu Garcia's Blue Yonder 7000 bait casting reel! I'm extremely pleased with the ease of casting & the distances i'm achieving with only less then a dozen casts. I bought this model online from researching casters in the UK utilizing innovative ideas like Breakaway Products & Carp angling techniques.

Sorry but when i made this video my temp was above a 100 & i had the flu. Just had to get out. Nearly lost vertigo several times out in the sun retrieving my lead. Was approached by park workers telling me they no longer allowed casting. But when they recognized me they let me stay. Was also questioned by a police officer. I was so out of it i could only do simple overhead casts (which works ok if you bend the rod).

The Daiwa 11' Emblem i chose for that day was a great choice. A bait casting rod that can be used for spinners (fixed spool) & conventionals (multipliers). Now i paired this reel with a Daiwa 13'3" Ballistic since this day.

The Blue Yonder 7K has been paired with great rods like Century to perform "C" bends in the hands of noted anglers in Europe. Watching YouTube videos impressed me enough to find a unit for myself. I'm hopping this reel will be my go to Bonefish "O'io" & Trevally "Papio" tool of choice. Most casters choose a mono top shot but i went with straight Jerry Brown 50lb braid at 380m (could've loaded more on). The 20lb max drag is more then enough. If a big fish hits you can also "thumb" the spool, i never rely on pure drag alone.

I'm nowhere near that class of excellence. I always try to introduce new ideas to the local anglers. I may not always catch fish to show different methods & technics, my goal is to educate others that there are choices out there & that this is just 1 of many

(Please pick-up your line & lead if you're allowed to practice at Waipio Soccer Peninsula Field Park, or at any location. Your discarded line & lead is destroying park property (grass mowers) & if it continues all of us will suffer for the lazy ignorance of a few since it's expensive to repair the damages to the rotating blades).


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very interesting! Thanks!


----------

